# need your help.....



## mandyfelton (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm working on a Code A Round-Family Practice-Round 1-Note 2 and I am having such a hard time coming up with the ICD-9 code(s) for the senario. Can someone guide me in the right code range,  There could be more than one ICD-9 code but I don't think so. Any help is much appreciated. 

Mandy 

CHIEF COMPLAINT: Mouth injury. 
HISTORY OF PRESENT ILLNESS: Joshua, age 11 months, here with mother is being seen on an emergent basis. One hour ago, he fell on a baby walker. Mother noticed a lot of bleeding from the mouth and called and was told to come right in. No loss of consciousness or other injury noted. 
ALLERGIES: None known. 
MEDICATIONS: None. 
EXAMINATION: GENERAL APPEARANCE: Looks well, alert and responsive. Weight: 22 pounds 6 ounces. T: 98.1F. SKIN: Swelling of the upper lip, especially on the left side. Laceration of frenulum with small amount of acute bleeding. HEENT: Teeth do not feel loose. No tenderness to palpation. 
IMPRESSION: Laceration of frenulum. 
PLAN: Reassured mother that this does not need any special treatment. Recommended soft bland diet for few days while it heals. Recheck p.r.n.


----------



## sadyelyn89 (Jun 13, 2012)

Try 920, E888.1.


----------



## mandyfelton (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sadyelyn89*

Thanks for replying, I tried your codes but they were incorrect. I did try E888.9 as well, and 920.0, 01, 09, I will keep trying the ranges though :0)

Thanks again.....
Mandy


----------



## martinson (Jun 13, 2012)

*Cpc*

I believe the correct ICD-9 code for frenulum laceration would be 873.62, you should be able to use the E code also, but it would just need to be reported secondary.
Good Luck!
Vicki M


----------



## lisacrane (Jun 13, 2012)

Try 910.8 and E888.1

Lisa


----------



## slik (Jun 13, 2012)

959.09, E885.9  ?


----------



## mandyfelton (Jun 13, 2012)

*Vantassel1*

You GOT IT!!!! 959.09 is correct (959.09 Injury of face and neck)  
no E code.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO TRIED, MUCH APPRECIATED!!!

Mandy


----------



## lindaayala2019@gmail.com (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello Ladies, I am stuck . all those codes dont seem to be correct can some help


----------



## lindaayala2019@gmail.com (Nov 21, 2012)

hey Mandy where you able to complete the code for the scenario you mention I am stuck .. can you please help thank you


----------



## naomi.masuda (Dec 6, 2012)

*Family Practice round 1*

laceration of frenulum 873.64, but need the E&M Code which I can't figure out, at this time


----------

